# TF 75 kubota



## peak-j (Dec 6, 2015)

New to the site, just acquired this tf 75 walk behind aerator, trying find any info out on these with no luck! Thanks for any help, I'm just trying to find out more info on it and if there are different attachments out there for it!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello peak-j,

Welcome to the forum.

There's not much info available on the internet pertaining to a Kubota TF75. I suspect that there is a tiller attachment for this machine, but I don't know. Your best source of information should be your local Kubota dealer. Or contact Kubota on the internet.


----------

